# funding cancer research for goldens



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping up, for a very good cause. This is a wonderful way to help our favorite breed by contributing (with a donation match) to research into hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for cancer research!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Skip a new toy, or a bag of treats, and instead, donate to this cause - t's worth double your money, and believe me, EVERy dollar helps.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

keep on bumpin' this up guys!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yep, bumping up again!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey could she set something up online? Look at how fast the Robin fund collected money!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Carolyn, online donations can be made thru the AKC health foundation, here's a link:

The AKC Canine Health Foundation Clubs Sponsoring Research

you click on "donate" on the left side, and then specify the fund that you wish to donate to, the Starlight Fund or any other fund that you choose.





Selli-Belle said:


> Hey could she set something up online? Look at how fast the Robin fund set up money!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Great! Thanks. I went to the GRF site and I could not get the donation thing to work.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

bump it up!!!


----------

